# Ultimate Guide to Hollow Cheeks



## BeautifulBones (Dec 2, 2018)

Hollow Cheeks are attractive , because they show good cranio-facial development and low bf%. However no one really knew what was the true cause until now

I originally posted this on the other lookist site, but I got banned because I was black pretty much.

I've been browsing and browsing through the catacombs of looks theory to find what makes hollow cheeks to no avail and then like 2 months ago it dawned on me . It simply comes from these 4 things

1) Above average zygomatic mass (70th percentile plus)
2) Gonial width that matches that percentile 
3) Sub 15% body fat
4) A combination of gonial angle, and high set cheek bones to create a far enough distance to make a valley between the gonion and zygoma

All this michael mew your buccinator is to big is cope. If your not an adult sucking your thumb your buccinator is probably fine enough to get hollow cheeks

You can see this best from the 3/4 view







Look at how the combination of his wide masseter + mandible pushes the skin to make a create a hill-valley-hill effect with the zygo-buccinator-gonion

and you can see why Brad Pitt dosen't have hollow cheeks even when he was lean for fight club






His mandible and masseter are sufficiently wide, but his zygos aren't projected enough laterally or sagitally to give him hollow cheeks.


----------



## JimJones (Dec 2, 2018)

So the guide to hollow cheeks is to have hollow cheeks


----------



## AstroSky (Dec 2, 2018)

it does help with making your cheeks weak but i agree you need a cheekbones to get the look. here for example i lost a lot of weight 

mewing can help with that alot. its not cope


----------



## Nibba (Dec 2, 2018)

AstroSky said:


> it does help with making your cheeks weak but i agree you need a cheekbones to get the look. here for example i lost a lot of weight
> 
> mewing can help with that alot. its not cope


Respond to my pm fucker


----------



## blackcat (Dec 2, 2018)

AstroSky said:


> it does help with making your cheeks weak but i agree you need a cheekbones to get the look. here for example i lost a lot of weight
> 
> mewing can help with that alot. its not cope


this guy looks like hes just biting


----------



## BeautifulBones (Dec 2, 2018)

@JimJones If you have sufficent zygomatic mass and a low body fat. You can get them by mewing + using jawzsize


----------



## Deleted member 443 (Dec 2, 2018)

tfw no hollow cheeks but got some hollow points


----------



## mybrainabusesme (Dec 3, 2018)

So last partt of post is saying u wont get hollow cheeks even if u are low bf and even if u r brad pitt


Lol

I low bf max, stubble max, mew and chew max. I think it will help


----------



## Veganist (Dec 3, 2018)

good cheekbones + very low bodyfat% and low bloat = hollow cheeks.


----------



## Lars (Apr 7, 2020)

AstroSky said:


> it does help with making your cheeks weak but i agree you need a cheekbones to get the look. here for example i lost a lot of weight
> 
> mewing can help with that alot. its not cope


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Apr 17, 2020)

larsanova69 said:


>



😈


----------



## Deleted member 6400 (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## johncruz12345 (Aug 3, 2020)

Old thread.


----------



## EasternRightWinger15 (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## SadnessWYJ (Sep 15, 2020)

Wtf 2018


----------



## joeveniro (Sep 15, 2020)

AstroSky said:


> it does help with making your cheeks weak but i agree you need a cheekbones to get the look. here for example i lost a lot of weight
> 
> mewing can help with that alot. its not cope


astroskyastroskyastroskyastroskyastroskyastroskyastroskyastroskyastroskyastroskyastroskyastroskyastroskyastroskyastroskyastroskyastroskyastroskyastroskyastroskyastroskyastrosky


----------



## thereallegend (Jul 17, 2021)

Correcting my swallow made my cheeks thinner.


----------



## BeenLMSsinceMSN (Jul 18, 2021)

thereallegend said:


> Correcting my swallow made my cheeks thinner.


Do you mean the mew push swallow or just chewing your food more ?


----------



## Ryan (Jul 18, 2021)

BeenLMSsinceMSN said:


> Do you mean the mew push swallow or just chewing your food more ?


@AcneScars @PrestonYnot @volcelfatcel @Maesthetic 
Jfl at the greycel for bumping a 2018 thread


----------



## BeenLMSsinceMSN (Jul 18, 2021)

Ryan said:


> @AcneScars @PrestonYnot @volcelfatcel @Maesthetic
> Jfl at the greycel for bumping a 2018 thread


Says it as he further bumps the thread. You clearly passed Autism 101 congrats buddy boyo


----------



## thereallegend (Jul 18, 2021)

BeenLMSsinceMSN said:


> Do you mean the mew push swallow or just chewing your food more ?


Having teeth seal with push swallow allowed my buccinator muscle to atrophy. Made my cheeks thinner.


----------

